# First club ride



## Welsh wheels (3 May 2017)

Planning to go on my first club ride tomorrow. Here's hoping I don't become the most unpopular cyclist in wales.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

Got your aero bars fitted then?


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Got your aero bars fitted then?


Yep, and I'll make sure to half-wheel whenever I can.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (3 May 2017)

It is customary for new members to immediately take the lead and pace the peloton for the entire route. Don't forget to point out obstacles and shards of glass. It is impolite to shoot snot rockets from the front on your first ride. Thereafter is is just a tactic, not an affront.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Yep, and I'll make sure to half-wheel whenever I can.


It's easier with disc wheels.


----------



## I like Skol (4 May 2017)

Make sure you have at least 2 punctures, but only take 1 spare tube......


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 May 2017)

Said spare tube should have a 35mm valve for your 60mm deep-section wheels.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Said spare tube should have a 35mm valve for your 60mm deep-section wheels.


And be badly patched from the last puncture

Take your spare small change for cafe stop, not only will it clink around in your pocket fot 3 hrs but your now ex clubmates will appreciate the extra time in the queue while the unfortunate staff member counts it


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2017)




----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> And be badly patched from the last puncture


Make sure that your pump is set to Schrader when you've got Presta valves, is one of the ones where you have to dismantle the head to change and drop a bit when changing it over. Don't bother to get a pump with a gauge - it's only extra weight you don't need - just inflate until the tyre holds its shape with no-one sat on the bike and ignore all advice to the contrary - they're just trying to give you a sore bum.



T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Take your spare small change for cafe stop, not only will it clink around in your pocket fot 3 hrs but your now ex clubmates will appreciate the extra time in the queue while the unfortunate staff member counts it


No. Just take an online-only prepaid Mastercard without checking whether the cafe has a minimum spend for card payment. Only keep less than £5 on it just in case it falls out of your pocket. Rather than buy a cake, complain angrily and noisily until the staff relent. Call them "staff" and remind them that their wages come from your payment. They love that. Make sure you're first in the cafe queue, to allow more time to convince the staff to relent.

On the way home, insist that you know a shortcut and charge off ahead of the guide. The group will be so happy to see a new rider take the initiative, they will cheer and shout encouragement, ring bells and probably try to race you.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 May 2017)

And if there is anyone on the ride called @Pat "5mph" , tell her she should've worn a helmet, she should not ride no-handed and that she's in the wrong gear. I bet her saddle is too low as well.


----------



## Londonboy (4 May 2017)

Ride in the slow group and tell them your granny can go faster.... which will be generally true.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I bet her saddle is too low as well.


No it's not!
@Rickshaw Phil told me many years ago that it was too low, so I adjusted it


----------



## Yellow Saddle (4 May 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> No it's not!
> @Rickshaw Phil told me many years ago that it was too low, so I adjusted it



Oops! I didn't know you were listening. Your saddle is just perfect. In fact, can you help me adjust mine?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 May 2017)

Yellow Saddle said:


> Oops! I didn't know you were listening. Your saddle is just perfect. In fact, can you help me adjust mine?


Of course, wait a minute now, where's that pump?


----------



## Will Spin (4 May 2017)

Don't take any spare tubes, pump, tools etc, your club mates will be quite happy to help out by lending you their own, also take your time going up hills, it's etiquette to drop behind the others as they like to stop for a breather at the top whilst waiting for you.


----------



## JohnnyRoyal (27 May 2017)

I have just started riding with Fareham Wheelers Cycling Club, it will be my 3rd ride tomorrow. I was apprehensive at first but should not have been, all members have been welcoming and I have really enjoyed riding with others and exploring new roads around Hampshire. Should have joined earlier!!


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 May 2017)

JohnnyRoyal said:


> I have just started riding with Fareham Wheelers Cycling Club, it will be my 3rd ride tomorrow. I was apprehensive at first but should not have been, all members have been welcoming and I have really enjoyed riding with others and exploring new roads around Hampshire. Should have joined earlier!!


I have done 3 rides with my club so far now as well, I'm loving it as well.


----------

